# want to import a bayonet.Will it clear customs?



## gun plumber (3 Oct 2005)

Now I'm not talking the sword style bayonet for the "smelly" or anything like that,just the old issued bayonet for my No 5 jungle carbine.I read the info regarding the import of firearms and components available on the Canadian customs website and found no info on bayonets.If anyone has any info on this topic,feel free to educate me.
Thanks.


----------



## D-n-A (3 Oct 2005)

I've heard that they can be seized, but I know people who have imported knifes an bayonets into Canada. Might be best to call Canada Customs an ask.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Oct 2005)

Should not be a problem I sent stuff like this to and fro, from Australia and Canada. Best to use a term like 'antique bayonet' and 'for bonafide collection' on the C1 customs form from the export country.

Knives whcih can be a problem are double edged, and spring loaded or gravity blades.

I have sent M9's to Canada before, M7's etc, never a problem, and these are the new types.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Da_man (3 Oct 2005)

ive imported 2 Ka-Bars from the states... no problems.


----------



## Seagris (4 Oct 2005)

It will clear. I ordered a k98, SLR and a sweetish one. All cleared customs


----------



## ozmodiar (4 Oct 2005)

It will clear customs as long as you state clearly on your customs declaration what it is you are importing and its value. Dont say anything like "antique" because there are different rules for each country in regards to artifacts. A bayonet is no problem.

A Trapper


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2005)

ozmodiar said:
			
		

> It will clear customs as long as you state clearly on your customs declaration what it is you are importing and its value. Dont say anything like "antique" because there are different rules for each country in regards to artifacts. A bayonet is no problem.
> 
> A Trapper



I guess after over 30 years of bayonet collecting, and importing such from all over the world, I don't know WTF I am talking about.

Sorry.


----------



## KevinB (4 Oct 2005)

Sorry Wes  ;D


  :  

Oz - I dont know if you have any idea Wes was a CDN Sgt before he headed Down under...
 Canada does not (nor any country I know of) have a curio and relic concept when it comes to knives - by calling it an antique the idea is to point to the collectiblity of the knife.

 Canada Custom does consider themselves somewhat above the law when it comes to that however they will follow the rules of the Criminal Code (you might have to pester them a bit)

From the Cdn Criminal Code (as it pertains to knives)

 "prohibited weapon" means

(a) a knife that has a blade that opens automatically by gravity or centrifugal force or by hand pressure applied to a button, spring or other device in or attached to the handle of the knife.

(and thats it for knives - with the exception of the Regulations Prescribing Certain Firearms and other Weapons, Components and Parts of Weapons, Accessories, Cartridge Magazines, Ammunition and Projectiles as Prohibited or Restricted
            SCHEDULE (Sections 2 to 6)
               PART 3 PROHIBITED WEAPONS

Former Prohibited Weapons Order, No. 4


8. The device known as the "Constant Companion", being a belt containing a blade capable of being withdrawn from the belt, with the buckle of the belt forming a handle for the blade, and any similar device.


9. Any knife commonly known as a "push-dagger" that is designed in such a fashion that the handle is placed perpendicular to the main cutting edge of the blade and any other similar device other than the aboriginal "ulu" knife.


10. Any device having a length of less than 30 cm and resembling an innocuous object but designed to conceal a knife or blade, including the device commonly known as the "knife-comb", being a comb with the handle of the comb forming a handle for the knife, and any similar device.



(and for those who feel it may be a knife  : )

Former Prohibited Weapons Order, No. 2
 5. Any finger ring that has one or more blades or sharp objects that are capable of being projected from the surface of the ring.


Thats it thats all. Everything else is legal.

 Comb thru the Cdn Gazette is you really want to check out what was done.


----------



## gun plumber (4 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone.
Cheapest ones I've seen are down in the states(95-130US).At most gun shows,they'll fetch about 250.If anyone knows of any cheaper,send me a PM and we'll chat.
Kinda neat that this post brings me to 303!


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2005)

Some advice on the No5 bayonet - on the ricasso should you come accross the letter 'P in a circle', it supposed to be Pakistani. Remember that when you are buying. 

They are here at the shows in VG cond, for about $125AUD, with scabbard - make sure you check for a brass throat.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## redleafjumper (15 Oct 2005)

Sterling also built some no. 5 bayonets for the Mk. 4 SMG.  There were at least two major variations - the early one had one screw in the grip and was prone to loosening such that the grips would rotate and crack. The later one had two screws which corrected the problem.  Some were made for commercial sale and most are marked STERLING on the blade.  Some of the commercial ones are not so marked.

And by the way, from what I have seen of Wes' advice on this topic, he knows wtf he is talking about.


----------



## Jinxed (14 Nov 2005)

So basically if I ordered an M7 off a US website to be shipped up here...shouldn't be a problem?  Thanks


----------



## redleafjumper (14 Nov 2005)

It won't be a problem.  If it is, PM me and I will help you sort it out.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Nov 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Some advice on the No5 bayonet - on the ricasso should you come accross the letter 'P in a circle', it supposed to be Pakistani. Remember that when you are buying.
> 
> They are here at the shows in VG cond, for about $125AUD, with scabbard - make sure you check for a brass throat.
> 
> ...



No, no, no, that's P for Paratrooper - you'll never learn to make tons o' money on ebay until you get the basics sorted out, Wes.  

Old green puttees = Special Airborne Leg Coverings.  (If you mention that commandos also used them, you can triple your asking price)
37 Pattern web Drop holster = Special Glider Regiment Issue Pistol Case
etc.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Nov 2005)

I've brought a couple of AK variant bayonets home, and  one folding (spike) type one for an SKS. Declared and all legal - like. No probs, just say you are a collector.


----------

